# There're are good riders and then theres...



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is your point? that someone titled the video with the word "stallion" when the horse appears to be a mare? 

If you are posting this for a critique of the rider, that is against forum rules, unless she has asked for it herself.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

No it just bugs me, seen to many ones that were similar. Plus there just seems something off about the mare that I can't put a finger on. But hey, if you don't believe me then whatever.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bugs you? what? that someone rides without reins?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:? I guess I don't get it either, Tiny. I mean, if she was doing something dangerous or abusive and this was a starting point for a truly educational discussion about what to do or what not to do, that would be one thing....

But, all I see is a girl riding her horse and having fun. Not sure why the big deal...and how do you know that the horse is a mare? I didn't see any glimpse under the tail enough to see the genitals there and some geldings/stallions have very small sheaths that you can't see unless you go right up to them and take a peek under their belly.

Also, if the horse _is_ a mare, she may have mislabeled the video on purpose because videos with "stallion" in the title do get more views than other videos. Either way, it's _her_ business.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like a teen on a youtube video to me... latest craze... create a video and see how many hits you can get....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Just looks like someone having a bit of a joke on anyone who looks at it expecting to see a wild dangerous stallion
One of those "gotcha' moments


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Boop.... It was probably just a joke xD


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

It was a joke... Sarcasm.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Just being saracstic because it is obviously not dangerous as she is waving her hands around and it is obvioulsy not a stallion either... just a laugh. bit of craic


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Just looks like someone having a bit of a joke on anyone who looks at it expecting to see a wild dangerous stallion
> One of those "gotcha' moments


 
A friend might have mistakenly called her horse a stallion and this is a joke response between friends. I sometimes post videos on youtube just for friends to see, the fact that it is public sometimes gets forgotten, but shouldn't be taken too seriously.


----------

